# Start Here > Guest Forum >  Is the tea party now dead?

## Unregistered

If the tea party can't even win at a time when Obamacare is still fresh on everyone's minds in both Alabama 1 and Virginia (and minority turnout is low), how do they possibly stay relevant next year and against Hillary in 2016? It looks like Ron wasted his time campaigning for Cuccenelli...ideas aren't enough...

----------


## angelatc

You wish;




> Despite the Democrats winning the governorship (thanks to a Libertarian who was large financed by wealthy Democrats), Republicans keep their solid lock on the Virginia House of Delegates, winning just more than 2/3rds of the seats.  Republicans also just barely kept the Attorney General post, though they lost the governorship and the Lieutenant Governor offices.
> 
> 
> McAuliffe won by slightly less than 1.9 percentage points, but the* Libertarian  took 6.6%.*




It's a marathon, not a sprint.

----------


## compromise

No, it is not dead.

The fundamental idea of the Tea Party is engrained in the founding of this nation. For as long as the United States exist, so will the Tea Party.

----------


## Matthew5

No, I think some are about ready to move on to the Tar & Feather stage.

----------


## angelatc

When Obama won the election, the liberals immediately proclaimed that the GOP was dead forever.    Then in 2010, they lost in huge waves to the TEA Party.  Now they're happily teaming up with the GOP to destroy that movement.

----------


## Working Poor

> No, I think some are about ready to move on to the Tar & Feather stage.


LOL

----------


## philipped

> When Obama won the election, the liberals immediately proclaimed that the GOP was dead forever.    Then in 2010, they lost in huge waves to the TEA Party.  Now they're happily teaming up with the GOP to destroy that movement.


Pretty good way to word it. I'll wait for 2014 to see if the Tea Party is really "dead"

----------


## acptulsa

This vote-splitting by Democrats is more likely to bury the Libertarian Party than the 'tea party'.  Besides, I don't think the 'tea party' will ever die.  The media finds it too useful.  They can apply it to establishment Republicans and fool voters into believing there's something populist about Marco Rubio and Chris Christie.  They can use it to avoid saying 'libertarian' and so avoid tipping people off to google us and see what we're about.  That's important to them, because the media knows that to learn about libertarian principles is to appreciate librarian principles.  Besides, when it comes to stirring up the liberals, the 'tea party' is just too useful a boogeyman...

----------


## Woods

In politics, if something is dead, no one has to declare it.  When last did someone declare the Whigs dead?

FWIW, I disagree with the assessment - if they can't even win with Obamacare, etc.  I think the Dems who are running in 2014 and reading the "tea" leaves the other way around.

The fix was in on this one.  Cuccinelli was going to try to kill some huge 'bridge to nowhere' project.  It's a real honey pot for the cronies.  So, RiNO's were either not supporting him or even dissing him.  The so-called "shut down" worked against Cuccinelli (and that's not going to be an issue in 2014).  They had a faux libertarian, who was an Obama donor sypohon off more votes from Cuccinelli than the other guy.  The Dems outspend Cucc about 10/1 at the end.  And with two weeks to go, Cuccinelli was down 10 in the polls and then cancellation notices became the big news story for the last couple weeks. 

The 2014 Dems are looking at this and saying - if we had all this going for us and only won by a point - what's going to happen in 2014 when they don't have so much work for them.

----------


## oyarde

> If the tea party can't even win at a time when Obamacare is still fresh on everyone's minds in both Alabama 1 and Virginia (and minority turnout is low), how do they possibly stay relevant next year and against Hillary in 2016? It looks like Ron wasted his time campaigning for Cuccenelli...ideas aren't enough...


Dead ? No , I am T.axed E.nough A.lready , and not dead yet .Your point being , I reckon that 1/2 the voters are commies ? Well , hell , been that way for awhile , I do not see that changing. Ideals ? Whos ? some are worthy , some are not. Obummer care is not really , yet fresh in minds , the effects will just become felt in the limited minds of the dip$#@! masses.We shall see . Makes no difference in the end . You are a person of Liberty or you are not . You work and prepare or you rely on others to do so for you that care nothing for you.

----------


## JK/SEA

> If the tea party can't even win at a time when Obamacare is still fresh on everyone's minds in both Alabama 1 and Virginia (and minority turnout is low), how do they possibly stay relevant next year and against Hillary in 2016? It looks like Ron wasted his time campaigning for Cuccenelli...ideas aren't enough...


maybe dead to some, but i'm inclined to step aside and watch those who are content with status quo politics that is destroying this country, because as everyone knows the same ol', same ol' BS has worked so well for the past hundred years.....i'll step aside...and watch em fly over the cliff. I'll be there with my fellow Constitutional Patriots to pick up the pieces and start over, so yeah...the Tea Party is dead....lol....you can believe that at your peril....retribution is coming.

----------


## dannno

Obamacare will be fresh in everybody's minds for a long time and it is only going to get worse.

----------


## dannno

> You wish;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a marathon, not a sprint.


That has been debunked, most sarvin voters preferred mccaulife to cucc, if anything this is a clue that tea party types will do well to stick with the debt, obamacare and a humble foreign policy and not focus on the socon issues.

----------


## philipped

Tea Party needs to stop focusing on Social Conservative issues, team up hard with the Libertarian wing of the GOP and go for the economy, and bringing up the discussion of the role of govt. By 2016 we will have seen 8 years of big gov from Dems, and a new GOP will hopefully point out the flaws in big govt. Repubs too, a true small govt conservative with paeloconservative or libertarian leaning tendencies will rally up the tea party, get the moderates going, get the base to consider and maybe even reel in independents.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Tea Party needs to stop focusing on Social Conservative issues, team up hard with the Libertarian wing of the GOP and go for the economy, and bringing up the discussion of the role of govt. By 2016 we will have seen 8 years of big gov from Dems, and a new GOP will hopefully point out the flaws in big govt. Repubs too, a true small govt conservative with paeloconservative or libertarian leaning tendencies will rally up the tea party, get the moderates going, get the base to consider and maybe even reel in independents.


I wholeheartedly agree.

----------


## thoughtomator

FYI the winner of the VA AG race is still an open question and it may come down to a single-digit vote difference. Last count was Obenshain ahead by 28.

----------

